# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Patisserie Carambole, Pastries, Chocolatier, Food, etc.

## Jim Kelly-Evans

Formerly located in between the former Quartier General restaurant and Burger Palace on Rue Jeanne d'Arc, Patisserie Carambole now occupies the building that housed the regrettably short-lived Cafe Josephine on Rue Victor Hugo in Gustavia. We go there for the chocolates, but the pastries look wonderful and the light snacks look great too. Well worth checking them out when in town and you can follow the shop on Facebook.

----------


## amyb

I can tell you that those milk and dark chocolate hearts were superb Valentine’s Day morsels.

Great on the pillow bedtime snacks that did not last long!

----------


## cec1

Yummy-looking photography!

----------


## le_reve

> I can tell you that those milk and dark chocolate hearts were superb Valentine’s Day morsels.
> 
> Great on the pillow bedtime snacks that did not last long!



I had a friend once staying in a hotel, who was very jet-lagged when he checked in and went right to sleep.  When he woke up from a deep sleep the next morning, he thought he'd gone deaf in one ear!  Upon further investigation in the bathroom, he had fallen asleep on a chocolate placed upon his pillow and it had melted a little into his ear.  


Those chocolates do look wonderful, btw!

----------


## amyb

the hazards one encounters when traveling!  YIKES!

New rule, sleeper beware!

----------


## GMP62

Wow, what a transformation from the prior establishment, Café Josephine. We actually had dinner at Café Josephine back in 2015 in the lovely garden behind the establishment. It was an enjoyable evening and recall the duck I had was delicious. We will certainly stop in this April when we return. Chocolate is definitely a weakness of mine and look forward to sampling some of their offerings. Thanks for posting this update and pics, Jim…It brought back some nice memories!

----------


## debd

> I had a friend once staying in a hotel, who was very jet-lagged when he checked in and went right to sleep.  When he woke up from a deep sleep the next morning, he thought he'd gone deaf in one ear!  Upon further investigation in the bathroom, he had fallen asleep on a chocolate placed upon his pillow and it had melted a little into his ear.

----------


## debd

Those eclairs look more to hubby's liking.  The ones from la Petite Colombe were different this year.

----------


## Leon

It was a nice change from their old location next to the Burger Palace. They were there from 90s at least. I think they also began to take credit cards after the move, which is also a welcome change.

----------

